# Queston about Cheap Humidors.com



## fr8boss (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking at possibly placing an order for a humidor from them. Wondering how quick they are at getting the order shipped. I have a business trip coming up in a week and would really like it to get shipped out quickly so it does not show up while I'm gone.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

In general I don't think that they have a delay in shipping. I believe that some items are drop shipped which may slow them down. Ultimately I would wait unless you have another trip on the back side of this trip. The other option is to expedite the shipping or call them and they can tell you for sure if they can get it there.

hope that helps.

J


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

they been good to me


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

I ordered my first Humi from them and it's great. if you do buy from them use coupon code MARCHMADNESS at checkout and receive 15% off your purchase instantly.


----------



## zucc (Feb 4, 2009)

i ordered a humi from them and it got to me pretty quick and great service


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

there fast shipping good quality great prices


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Question about Cheap Humidors.com*

"*Question about Cheap Humidors.com* "

Ok may I ask what do you guys put in your *Cheap Humidors*? Cheap Cigars? like, 1 to 2 dollar smokes?
-Or-
lets say you buy a new $65 dollar 75ct box. Do you put 50, ten to fifteen dollar smokes in there? 
Over $600.00 worth of sticks in a $65.00 box?

Well to me, it would look like a Chevy Chevette with a Bentley interior.

Am I way off base here?
Is the quality, that good from *Cheap Humidors.com? *
Have I been missing out?

I will say that I do have a $65.00 humidor with 1 to 2 dollar smokes in it, that i do have to maintain a lot more then my other humidors


----------



## omajinai (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Question about Cheap Humidors.com*

The name "CheapHumidors" comes from the PRICE, not the QUALITY.

I have one from them that I spent much, much, much less for than the one I bought from my B&M that is 1/3 the size. I have no qualms about storing literally hundreds of dollars of smokes in it.

If you are shying away from CheapHumidors because of the name, yes, you are definitely missing out.

Omaj



GlockG23 said:


> "*Question about Cheap Humidors.com* "
> 
> Ok may I ask what do you guys put in your *Cheap Humidors*? Cheap Cigars? like, 1 to 2 dollar smokes?
> -Or-
> ...


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Great company, great prices, great products, fast shipping. I've ordered stuff a number of times from them and have been 100% pleased.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought a Milano 100ct, and 2 cheap 50 ct imperfects for $10/each. The Milano is tight and does a nice job. The 50's were the cheapest of cheap, but I use one for a dry box and the other for yard gars: they serve their purpose. The service was fast. I got what I expected and am satisfied.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great vendor with quality products. I purchased 3 endtable 1200 count humidors from them.


----------



## the wongster (Feb 8, 2009)

fr8boss said:


> looking at possibly placing an order for a humidor from them. Wondering how quick they are at getting the order shipped. I have a business trip coming up in a week and would really like it to get shipped out quickly so it does not show up while i'm gone.


 they are in florida so 3/4 days unless you pay next day or 2nd day shiiping.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Their products are the same ones you can find for sale by other humidor outlets, so the quality is equal. Don't let the name stop you.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Recently made a huge purchase from them, I'll make a thread about it. But Dave is an awesome guy and definately recommend buying from them.

I ordered it on a Friday.. got it the next Friday.. Shipped from Ohio to Florida


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered a 500 ct blem from then and got it within a week. Pretty decent humi too.:bounce:


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

gday guys and gals,

has anyone placed an international order with cheaphumidors? i've got a milano humidor in "my basket" and wanted to know if anyone has had any troubles. this is my first humidor so i don't want it damaged during the shipping

thanks
scott


----------



## U2adam!!! (Sep 28, 2009)

southoz said:


> gday guys and gals,
> 
> has anyone placed an international order with cheaphumidors? i've got a milano humidor in "my basket" and wanted to know if anyone has had any troubles. this is my first humidor so i don't want it damaged during the shipping
> 
> ...


Hi Scott,

I've ordered twice from Cheap Humidors with no problems at all. They give you a tracking number so you can follow it's progress across the globe.

All three humidors I ordered (one was a glass top) arrived damage free and were well packaged. Expect the guys and gals at customs to open your package and take a peek so don't order any cigars with your humidor or you'll get stung. Order them separately and you most likely wont... :smile:

I say go for it.

Tim


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Excellent, thanks Tim, hope to order it tomorrow.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Just purchased an endtable humi from them (pics coming soon). Great customer service and fast shipping. I have no complaints.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I ordered my first humidor from them a long time ago, good price and no problems. The humidor was beautiful desktop probably about a 150 but on the sides they had a flip out section on both sides that are just worthless. it's pretty though.:shocked:


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

They've been good to me - no problems and fast shipping - good people.


----------

